# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Источник возникновения силы, преображающей наше окружение.

## Майк

Здравствуйте!
Торсунов говорит: я думаю о духовном учителе, о том как ему послужить. Хочу чтоб ему было лучше, а не мне. Это цель моей молитвы. То в это время у меня в сердце появляется большая чистота. Я начинаю чувствовать его поведение, его стремления, его взгляды. Сначала чистота накапливается в моём сердце. Потом она переполняет его и у меня появляется сильное желание помогать всем кто вокруг меня. При этом я чувствую, что я сам не могу помочь им, но вот эта чистота святого человека –она помогает. И эта чистота сама начинает расходиться вокруг меня во время молитвы.  Это независимо от меня происходит – я просто наблюдаю это. И она начинает действовать. На мою жену, на моих близких, на сотрудников. Их психика очищается и становится другой. Так побеждается судьба человека.
Вопрос: Силой святости Торсунов наполняется от святого человека. И отдаёт эту силу вокруг. Бог как Сверхдуша находится внутри каждого человека. Почему бы ему не взять эту силу от Бога, который внутри него, и не распространять эту силу вокруг? Зачем нужна какая то другая для этого, пусть святая личность?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Кришна никому не открывается прямо. Только через духовного учителя или святого человека. Таково правило, которое Кришна Сам провозглашает в БГ 4.34: "Если хочешь понять истину, обратись к духовному учителю со смирением. Вопрошай его и служи ему. Самоосознавшая личность способна дать тебе духовное знание, ибо она узрела истину". Духовный учитель - это прозрачная среда между обусловленной душой и Богом.

Только ваш вопрос не имеет никакого отношения к разделу "Межконфессиональный диалог".

----------


## Майк

Если посмотреть на этот вопрос так: человек есть обусловленная душа. Ему трудно увидеть и проявить  Бога внутри него. Есть Святая личность т.е. человек который, нашёл Бога внутри себя и проявляет его вовне. Вокруг этого человека распространяется поле (как у магнита). Все люди находящиеся в этом поле преображаются. Т.к. сила «магнита» действует на их оболочки и перемагничивает их.  т.е. они очищаются от своих пороков и освящаются и становятся ближе к Богу, который в их сердце. Но, насколько я понимаю, надо находиться в радиусе действия  силы Святого человека, и чем дольше, тем лучше.  (У Серафима Саровского это поле было, как минимум  2-3 километра… Люди просто проходящие в 1,5 км от того места, где он молился - очищались от болезней)… 
Т.е. просто находясь рядом со святым человеком, даже  не получая никаких словесных наставлений, обусловленная душа начинает чувствовать как надо жить. И не просто чувствовать, -у неё появляется сила так жить… Сила так жить (предположение) получается следующим образом. Происходит то, что по словам Серафима Саровского называется стяжанием Духа Святого. («Вы же разумеете как стяжать деньги, так же и здесь») т.е. видимо так:  Бог внутри каждого человека есть, но сила Его невелика. В процессе стяжания,  сила всё больше и больше возрастает. Получается так: концентрируясь на источнике, более одухотворённом чем ты  -получаешь от него заряд духовной силы. Ты этот заряд можешь переработать и сделать частью своей силы. (в небрежении можешь упустить) Сила твоего духа возрастёт и следовательно возрастёт сила света и любви идущая от тебя и преображающая этот мир.
  По моим наблюдениям, здесь есть  нюанс, как происходит стяжание Силы: 
1.	есть личное присутствие обусловленной души в поле святого человека
2.	нет личного присутствия и тогда необходима концентрация. 
Если нет рядом святого человека, тогда чтобы вступить с ним или с Богом во взаимообмен нужна концетрация. Т.е. необходимо иметь способность к концентрации. Если человек много грешит, то ему трудно сконцентрироваться т.к. мысли бегут непрерывным потоком в его голове.  Поэтому такому человеку нужно личное присутствие рядом с тем, кто гораздо более одухотворён – чтоб мозги начали вправляться на место.
    Во всём этом, видимо, есть иерархия. Бог един и множественен. Т.е. проявлен во множестве Богов и Богинь. Но все они действуют как Единое Целое. Обращаясь к кому то из них – мы обращаемся к Целому и через это обращение идёт проявление Единого Бога.   Я сделал этот вывод исходя из следующей ситуации. Мы молились и я задал в молитве вопрос относительно протестантских церквей: мол у них проблема - нет обращения к Богородице. Господь Иисус через сестру дал ответ ( такое очень редко, но бывает):  «Ну и что, что они не обращаются к Богородице – в Боге всё есть!» т.е. в протестантских церквях обращаются только к Иисусу. Но в ответ на эти обращения, Бог проявляется во всех качествах, которые необходимы страждущему. Если нужно утешение Он проявляется в Образе  Божественной матери. Если нужно укрепление Он проявляется в Образе Небесного Отца и т.п.
     В этой иерархии есть некая духовная цепь. И у каждого она своя. Видимо так: обусловленная душа – духовный учитель, - Господь на Небе, - более старший Господь и т.д. вплоть до Верховной Личности. (Эгрегор?? Вцелом, наверное, всё есть один большой Эгрегор. Множество вложенных друг в друга шаров)…. Я не могу поговорить о том, что я пишу здесь с обычными христианами. – меня просто не поймут… Поэтому общаюсь с преданными Кришне. Был в храме преданных во Владивостоке  на служении. Всё здорово, чувствую духовную энергетику… Но меня там «не включает». Как приду в церковь на служение, - выхожу,- аж сияю. 
  Если  вы видите мои наблюдения иначе, выскажите: как на это смотрите!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Вопрос сводится к тому, зачем нам Бог? Как не странно разные духовные течения несколько по разному на него отвечают - кто-то просит сил, кто-то иных благ. Вайшнавы говорят о том, что главное - это обретение чистой любви к Богу - знание об этом и само обретение и есть высший аспект Абсолютной Истины. Это ценно и именно для обретения такого знания и реализации мы обращаемся к авторитетному учителю и служим ему. Такова высшая цель.

----------


## Майк

Думаю что в любом духовном направлении обусловленная душа, только начавшая свой духовный путь, будет искать что то, в первую очередь для себя. Хоть ей и будут говорить наставники о том, что надо быть нацеленным на другое. Всякий плод должен созреть и ему нужно время.  Поддерживаю ваше высказывание: что обретение чистой любви к Богу есть главная цель. Христос об этом также сказал, что все законы сводятся к двум:  Возлюби Господа Бога твоего, превыше всего на свете и возлюби ближнего своего, как самого себя…    В предыдущем сообщении я частично потерял бдительность, и меня немного занесло. Каюсь!.. Вижу в Вас кротость и смирение. Желаю вам дальнейшего преуспевания в этом! Всего доброго!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Да, на уровне нашей обусловленности могут оставаться какие-то посторонние мотивы - но важно, чтобы мы ясно осознавали их незначительность по сравнению с конечной целью - любовью к Богу.

----------

